# [EMERGE] Echec de compilation de vinagre-0.5.2 (résolu)

## leatherface

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà je rencontre un problème de compilation lors de l'emerge de gnome sur ma gentoo.

La compilation plante sur net-misc/vinagre-0.5.2 voilà l'erreur:

```
 ERROR: net-misc/vinagre-0.5.2 failed.

Call stack: 

               ebuild.sh, line 49: Called src_compile

               environment, line 2566: Called gnome2_src_compile

               environment, line 1947: Called die

The specific snippet of code:

emake || die "compile failure"

```

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire car j'ai aussi un bug sur les ati-drivers sur une autre machine.Last edited by leatherface on Fri Dec 26, 2008 3:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Peux-tu nous donner les erreurs AVANT ce message ?

----------

## geekounet

Salut, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

EDIT: et bienvenue ici  :Wink: 

----------

## leatherface

alors visiblement je n'ai pas d'erreurs avant ce message.

il compile gnome-base/libgnomeprintui qui se termine correctement et ensuite il passe à vinagre et me met l'erreur que j'ai citée.

----------

## xaviermiller

copie-nous l'intégralité du message stp  :Wink: 

----------

## leatherface

et voilà !!

```

import libxml2

ImportError: No module named libxml2

make[2]: *** [es/vinagre.xml] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [fr/vinagre.xml] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/vinagre-0.5.2/work/vinagre-0.5.2/help'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/vinagre-0.5.2/work/vinagre-0.5.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/vinagre-0.5.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2568:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1949:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/vinagre-0.5.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/vinagre-0.5.2/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ca ressemble à un bug à reporter ça...

```
emerge -1 libxml2
```

 devrait régler le problème

----------

## leatherface

oui en fait je viens de me rendre compte et c'est ce que j'ai fait.

Merci quand même !!

A titre indicatif à quoi sert l'opérande -l après emerge?

Je vais reporter le bug.

edit: il a déjà été rapporté mais pour l'emerge de gnome-sandbox ce qui revient au même j'imagine.Last edited by leatherface on Fri Dec 26, 2008 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Euh... c'est un -1 et pas un tiret -l

-1 est équivalent --oneshot, ça ne met pas le paquet dans ton "world"

Edit: pour le rapport de bugs, essaie de le faire proprement en postant le log complet de l'erreur d'emerge qui montre le besoin de libxml2

----------

## leatherface

ok. Donc en clair il ne sera pas mis à jour lors d'un update du système complet c'est ca?

quel est l'intérêt?

----------

## xaviermiller

si, il sera mis à jour, mais il ne fait pas partie de "world", qui ne devrait contenir que la liste des paquets "finaux" que tu as choisis. libxml2 est une dépendance et ne devrait pas être présent dans "world"  :Wink: 

----------

## leatherface

ok merci pour les explications.

Je découvre Gentoo !!

----------

